# Fiat Ducato 16" steel wheels for sale



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

I've got two steel wheels left after converting to alloys.

They are in very good condition as they came off a 2010 Rapido which had the 16' wheels. There are no tyres on them but they do have the heavy duty steel air valves.

I want £20 each or £35 for both plus carriage if you can't collect.

Richard


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

Can I have one of those please? I presume it will fit my 2008 swift kontiki as its a ducato base? 

Looking to get a spare wheel and didn't really want to buy a new alloy which are £3-400 each or a remanufactured steel wheel that you don't know anything about!!

If you can let me know how much to post it please as I'm in the north west so a little far to collect


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

Can you PM your post code and I'll get a carriage quote tomorrow.

Richard


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

Check if they are 4 hole or 5 hole fixings that fit your vehicle


----------

